
Show HN: The Top Fives – now with Dark Mode - sonaal
http://thetopfives.net
======
michaelmior
I like the dark mode, but for me the contrast between the text and background
is far too low. Coupled with the relatively small font size, this really
compromises legibility.

~~~
pazra
Third-ed. Contrast way too low. Why not use #000000 for the background color?
Everything just looks washed out as it stands and almost has the effect of
making everything look disabled.

How about something closer to this?
[http://i.imgur.com/qQr0xId.png](http://i.imgur.com/qQr0xId.png)

~~~
ryanSrich
You should never use absolute black. It's a common phrase you'll hear your
first day of Color Theory class [http://ianstormtaylor.com/design-tip-never-
use-black/](http://ianstormtaylor.com/design-tip-never-use-black/)

~~~
logicrook
As much as this advice is correct for painting, it's incorrect for design.
What's wrong with black text? Nothing. Ironically, the site you link as a very
thin font with very reduced contrast, so it's barely legible on my screen. The
site is less legible than dark topfive and giving advice on design...

Form follows function. Barely legible text is very bad design.

~~~
ryanSrich
> is correct for painting, it's incorrect for design

I disagree. It's a fundamental concept of Color Theory, which is a fundamental
concept of design.

> What's wrong with black text?

Nothing. But you shouldn't be using absolute black. I tend favor #24242A.

I think it's unfair to call the site I linked to barely legible. The font is
perhaps a touch too thin, but it's still very legible. Of course this is all
subjective.

------
viach
[http://popurls.com/](http://popurls.com/) ?

~~~
acafourek
See also: [http://alltop.com](http://alltop.com) since ~2008(ish)

------
msravi
Can you make this so it can take any RSS feed/twitter feed and show the top N
in each tile?

~~~
sonaal
ok will add that to the todo list :)

~~~
ikeboy
Can you generate an RSS feed for top X per Y time period? Would be cool if I
could import that into feedly.

~~~
sonaal
RSS and custom sources is something we need to work on - will see what best we
can do here. Thanks for the feedback :)

------
iDemonix
The checkboxes for me (latest version of Chrome on Mac) are a bit dodgy and
sometimes won't check/uncheck. Also, there's nothing more infuriating than
getting the checkboxes how I want them, pressing submit and then it wiping out
my changes and shaking an error message at me.

It took me a while to realise I had to select 6 starred sources, why do you
wipe out my choices just to tell me I forgot to pick 6? Very annoying. If you
refresh the page too it throws a server error.

Good product, definitely needs polish.

~~~
sonaal
You are right, should not wipe out the selection - but still emphasise that
max 6 can be favourited so that they can come above the fold/scroll. Will look
into it. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
runeb
For me it was minimum 6, not max 6.

------
pr0vitamin
Great idea! I can see myself using this. One note: The Chrome extension would
be much more useful if it was configurable to allow more use-cases. I
installed the Chrome extension, and it appears to replace the "new tab" page,
with no alternatives. Having it appear every single time I open a new tab
would be productivity crushing, so I removed it again.

~~~
sonaal
Thanks for the feedback. On the productivity part We are looking into 'task
mode' with a simple todo-list. More on that soon :)

------
JasonSage
This looks pretty good, thanks for sharing!

The three-column desktop views cut off way too many titles, meaning if I want
the full headline I have to hover over each one for a second or two. At first
I didn't even notice, but if you have to do it for every other link it gets
tiring.

If it had an option for non-columnar view, I might very well use this every
day (and still might on mobile).

~~~
sonaal
Thanks for the feedback Jason. Will look into view modes.

------
davorb
Yeah, way too low contrast. I use redshift at night, and this isn't readable
for me.

~~~
sonaal
Possible to add a screenshot of how it looks with redshift? Working on the
contrast part.

------
soared
This is cool. I think the benefit of condensing these sources into 1 is either
that you have to check them less often, or you only get the best posts. If its
the second, a top 5 of the day would be more useful. If its the first, its
perfect!

~~~
sonaal
Thanks for the feedback :) It's the first one - condensing the best news for
that hour, from sources which have a lot of posts

------
USAnum1
Very cool site!

Some quick feedback: changing pages (eg: navigating from 'new' to
'inspiration', 'sources', etc...) while in night mode switches the user back
to day mode, which can be quite jarring.

~~~
sonaal
If you go to 'Manage sources' and set the default theme to dark - it will work
for both 'News' and 'Inspiration'. But yeah dark mode everywhere (even in
manage sources) is something we need to work on.

------
tutuca
A little bit more contrast between background and text and it's perfect.

~~~
sonaal
on it :) thanks for the feedback

------
sonaal
\- select multiple sources (set 6 as favorite) \- view inspirations (more to
be added soon) \- Left / rights arrows - toggle between news and inspirations
\- toggle between light & dark mode :)

~~~
Torn
Can you please remember the 'dark mode' setting?

A cookie or localStorage flag would be really easy to do.

~~~
sonaal
You can go to 'Manage sources' and set it. It will remember next time you open
a tab

------
cvarjas
Any chance of changing links to not open new tabs? This makes use of the site
difficult on mobile by constantly needing to close windows.

~~~
sonaal
Aah got it. Will look into it. Also if you are on iOS check out the native
app?

------
teeboy
What is the web stack behind it? It's really nice.

~~~
teeboy
Are you using J2EE?

------
the_cat_kittles
it would be cool to figure out the karma exchange rate between sites and make
one single list, easier said than done of course

~~~
sonaal
:)

------
fogleman
Great start. Need more sources to choose from.

~~~
sonaal
Glad to hear :) We will be adding more sources soon. Any sources that you
would recommend?

